# Proxy / Blasc / Installationsproblem



## Gast (25. August 2006)

Wie kann man blasc installieren, wenn man hinter einem proxy/firewall sitzt? Das Installationprogramm will anscheinend kontakt mit dem Internet haben, schafft es aber nicht und installiert deshalb blasc nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (25. August 2006)

Gast schrieb:


> Wie kann man blasc installieren, wenn man hinter einem proxy/firewall sitzt? Das Installationprogramm will anscheinend kontakt mit dem Internet haben, schafft es aber nicht und installiert deshalb blasc nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du mußt bei deiner Firewall/ Proxy den Port 21 ( FTP ) freischalten,
damit das geht, denn BLASC will sich die UPDATES über das I-Net ziehen.


----------



## blotter (25. August 2006)

ich würds gern auch updaten aber bei mir meint er wohl das selbe wie beim ihm

HTTP/1.0 400 Bad Request

wobei bei mir der port 21 für ftp frei ist da ich den port öfters durch ein ftp programm nutze.

es geht einfach nicht, die alte installation ging ohne probleme seit dem da was umgemurschelt wurde funz da gar nix mehr. wer mir da weiter helfen kann dem wäre ich sehr verbunden

mfg


----------



## Roran (26. August 2006)

blotter schrieb:


> ich würds gern auch updaten aber bei mir meint er wohl das selbe wie beim ihm
> 
> HTTP/1.0 400 Bad Request
> 
> ...


Alternativ, könnt ihr euer Proxy/Firewall mal austellen.
Und startet die insterlation dann.

Dieses Problem ist schon länger bekannt,
das einige User probleme haben auf den FTP zu zugreifen.
Was aber nicht an dem Download Link liegt, sondern an den Einstellungen eurer PCs.

Ich hab eben mal den FTP Download Link getestet, bei mir klappts ohne Probleme.


----------



## Gast (26. August 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Alternativ, könnt ihr euer Proxy/Firewall mal austellen.
> Und startet die insterlation dann.
> 
> Dieses Problem ist schon länger bekannt,
> ...



ich kann meinen proxy net abschalten!!! der steht bei meinem ISP!


----------



## Gast (26. August 2006)

gibt es keine andere alternative als sich die daten über das setup zu beschaffen? für die leute die an der situation nichts ändern können!


----------



## Chow Sin Won (26. August 2006)

bisher gabs ne manuelle upload-möglichkeit...aber seit dem relaunch is die wohl weggebrochen. soll bald wieder gehen *daumendrück*

denn dann könnte man sich sein eigenes script schreiben und muss nicht auf so nen (windows-)tool zurückgreifen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voad (26. August 2006)

Gast schrieb:


> Wie kann man blasc installieren, wenn man hinter einem proxy/firewall sitzt? Das Installationprogramm will anscheinend kontakt mit dem Internet haben, schafft es aber nicht und installiert deshalb blasc nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mann solte erst das Programm ohne F. inst. und dann den F. wieder rein nach Block anzeige Freigeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast3 (26. August 2006)

Voad schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> mann solte erst das Programm ohne F. inst. und dann den F. wieder rein nach Block anzeige Freigeben
> ...


ich kann meinen proxy net abschalten!!! der steht bei meinem ISP!


----------



## Gast (26. August 2006)

Hi

ich glaub die wollen das mit dem ISP net verstehen sowie das einige leute nicht die möglichkeit haben da was an/aus/umzustellen und wirkliche Lösungen außer ne fw auszuschalten gibts auch nicht (das problem ist uns bekannt --> geht uns aber am a.... vorbei).


mfg


----------



## Gast (26. August 2006)

Hi

Es ist ein myterium, per Browser bzw FTP ist es kein Problem auf den FTP von BLASC/buffed zuzugreifen aber das programm was ihr da anbietet hat ka was für probleme damit. Jetzt kommt bestimmt einer wieder das liegt an deiner Firewall.

MFG


----------



## Roran (27. August 2006)

Gast schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> ich glaub die wollen das mit dem ISP net verstehen sowie das einige leute nicht die möglichkeit haben da was an/aus/umzustellen und wirkliche Lösungen außer ne fw auszuschalten gibts auch nicht (das problem ist uns bekannt --> geht uns aber am a.... vorbei).
> mfg


Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. 



Roran schrieb:


> Was aber nicht an dem Download Link liegt, sondern an den Einstellungen eurer PCs.


Und um den Proxy des ISPs geht es auch nicht.
das man den NICHT austellen kann, ist klar.
Es geht darum, das einige User selber auf Ihrem PC eine Firewall / Proxy laufen haben.

Und auf eine ftp://ftp.buffed.de/pub/setup/BLASC_Setup.exe Adresse kann man in 2 arten zugreifen,
1) FTP Client
2) Browser

Wenns mit einem Browser nicht klappt, versucht es mal mit einem FTP Client.
Mit ein paar kurzen Einstellungen des Clients, kann man schon zugreifen.

Und wenn man an der EIGENEN FW verpennt hat, die entsprechende Ports frei zu geben,
liegt das nicht am BLASC Team, sondern an einem selber.


----------



## Gast3 (27. August 2006)

mmh mich wohl keiner Verstehen:

bein installieren, (ja ich habe das Setup-Programm erfolgreich runtergeladen), versucht das BLASC-SETUP-Programm eine Verbindung aufzubauen, das klappt aber nicht, da ich hinter einem dicken proxy/firewall sitze die mein ISP in seinem Rechenzentrum stehen hat.. Deshalb klappt die Installation nicht


----------



## Roran (27. August 2006)

Gast3 schrieb:


> mmh mich wohl keiner Verstehen:
> 
> bein installieren, (ja ich habe das Setup-Programm erfolgreich runtergeladen), versucht das BLASC-SETUP-Programm eine Verbindung aufzubauen, das klappt aber nicht, da ich hinter einem dicken proxy/firewall sitze die mein ISP in seinem Rechenzentrum stehen hat.. Deshalb klappt die Installation nicht


Hast du auf dem BLASC Incon ein rechts klick gemacht ( nach neue BLASC Version suchen ) ?
Wenn ja und es sich so nicht richtig Updatet,
dann lösch mal im "  World of Warcraft\BLASC " Verzeichniss die Blasc.exe.
Dann startest du den BlascLoader.exe

Es kommt schon mal vor, das der Updater klemmt, so kann man den austricksen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gast (27. August 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Hast du auf dem BLASC Incon ein rechts klick gemacht ( nach neue BLASC Version suchen ) ?
> Wenn ja und es sich so nicht richtig Updatet,
> dann lösch mal im "  World of Warcraft\BLASC " Verzeichniss die Blasc.exe.
> Dann startest du den BlascLoader.exe
> ...




Roran, mein Lieber,

Du hast sicher Recht. Wenn der Uploader, Installer nicht durch die Firewall kommt, dann liegts nicht an blasc sondern an der Firewall. Lol
<Firewalls nerven eh nur, alle abschalten.>

Ich bin der Ansicht, den lieben Entwicklern ists einfach zu viel Aufwand. Mit Sicherheit gibts da eine Integrierte Entwicklungsumgebung und da klickt man den Proxy Kram einfach rein. Aber Testen? Wozu?

Wie auch die Kollegen oben schon sagten, wenn sie per ftp durch den Proxy kommen oder Ihre Firewall Öffnen und es geht nicht, dann sollte auch der Uploader und der Installer das schaffen.
Ich geben Euch mal einen Hinweis, Euch Entwicklern, ich glaube dass es mit vielen Proxies geht, wenn der Eure Programme passives FTP unterstützen würden.

Grüße


----------



## Roran (27. August 2006)

gast schrieb:


> Roran, mein Lieber,
> 
> Du hast sicher Recht. Wenn der Uploader, Installer nicht durch die Firewall kommt, dann liegts nicht an blasc sondern an der Firewall. Lol
> <Firewalls nerven eh nur, alle abschalten.>


Hab ich nicht gesagt.
Sondern das man die richtig einstellen muß, damit das geht.



gast schrieb:


> Ich geben Euch mal einen Hinweis, Euch Entwicklern, ich glaube dass es mit vielen Proxies geht, wenn der Eure Programme passives FTP unterstützen würden.
> 
> Grüße


Was meinste was der Browser macht ?
Aktives FTP ? ROFL
Wenn man mit einem Browser auf einem FTP zugreift, nutzt der passives FTP.
Und wenn du schon mal einen FTP Server aufgesetzt hättest, dann wüsstest du, das es bei den FTP Server Einstellungen, nur ein Häckchen ( Windows Version ) ist, das man setzten muß,
damit der FTP Server passives FTP unterstützt.


----------



## Gast (28. August 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Hast du auf dem BLASC Incon ein rechts klick gemacht ( nach neue BLASC Version suchen ) ?
> Wenn ja und es sich so nicht richtig Updatet,
> dann lösch mal im "  World of Warcraft\BLASC " Verzeichniss die Blasc.exe.
> Dann startest du den BlascLoader.exe
> ...



Ich bekomm das Ding ja nichtmal installiert..


----------



## Gast (28. August 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Aktives FTP ? ROFL
> Wenn man mit einem Browser auf einem FTP zugreift, nutzt der passives FTP.
> Und wenn du schon mal einen FTP Server aufgesetzt hättest, dann wüsstest du, das es bei den FTP Server Einstellungen, nur ein Häckchen ( Windows Version ) ist, das man setzten muß,
> damit der FTP Server passives FTP unterstützt.



Passives FTP wird immer am Client nicht am Server eingestellt. Es ist eine Anforderung, die der Client vor dem Download an den Server übermittelt. Bei Windows Servern, bedeutet dieser Haken (wie du auch schreibts, dass er auf Passive FTP Anfragen, positiv reagiert. Bei gescheiten Servern, wie man sie aus dem Unixumfeld kennt, ist dies der default.

Ich glaube aber, dass der Sinn meiner Mail nicht verstanden wurde: Man hat Firewalls um Zugriffe zu begrenzen um Viren und sonstiges Contentscanning durchzuführen und nicht um Löcher da durchzubohren.
Ich bleibe bei der Aussage (auch oben ists schon erwähnt worden) wenn ein ftp-client (z.B. Filezilla) durch die Firewall mit Proxy kommt und der blasc Uploader/Installer nicht - dann liegts am Blasc Programm und nicht an der Firewall.

Grüße


----------



## Gast (28. August 2006)

Nun bei mir hat das Blasc-Programm noch nie auf das Internet zugreifen können ,
(Greife über einen Proxy-Server zu und sitze hinter einer Firewall)
deshalb hab ich immer den manullen Upload genutzt, da der jetzt nicht funktioniert
ist meine Frage ob es ihn den manuellen Upload wieder geben wird
oder ich es vergessen kann?


----------



## Dan (28. August 2006)

Wie schon hier erwähnt, wird es den manuellen Upload alsbald wieder geben.
:-)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=968


----------



## Gast (28. August 2006)

Dan schrieb:


> Wie schon hier erwähnt, wird es den manuellen Upload alsbald wieder geben.
> :-)
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=968



nur nützt mir der manuelle upload auch nichts, wenn ich wegen dem Proxy von meinem ISP das Setup-Programm nicht ausführen kann..


----------



## gast (29. August 2006)

Ja,  gestern erfolgreich den manuellen Upload getestet.
Allerdings gabs noch Probleme mit der Standardeinstellung des Squid Proxy.
Die Datenmenge für POST/GET ist auf 1MB begrenzt gewesen. Da die Datei locker
über ein 1MB groß wird muss man hier den Wert vergrößern.

Danke, dass der manuelle Upload wieder geht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße


----------



## Martin (30. August 2006)

Ich _muss_ ebenfalls über einen Proxy raus und allen Anscheins nach will der _Installer_ das nicht verstehen und/oder zieht sich nicht die Daten für den Proxy um nach Hause zu telefonieren.
Für mich war es das dann wohl mit Blasc, schade.


----------



## gast (30. August 2006)

Martin schrieb:


> Ich _muss_ ebenfalls über einen Proxy raus und allen Anscheins nach will der _Installer_ das nicht verstehen und/oder zieht sich nicht die Daten für den Proxy um nach Hause zu telefonieren.
> Für mich war es das dann wohl mit Blasc, schade.




Jup, er zieht sich die Daten nicht. Wenn man den Verbindungstest macht, kriegt man z.B. die Fehlermeldung "flascher login". Dies ist tatsächlich der Nachweis dass die Verbindung bis zum blasc Server geklappt hat.

Allerdings, wenn man im Blasc, dann "Daten an Herold übertragen" auswählt, werden *nicht* die Verbindungseinstellung aus der Config Datei ausgelesen - sondern einfach *dumm* der direkte Zugriff probiert.

Wenns keiner glaubt, liefere ich gerne die ethereal Mitschnitte nach.

Hatte ich schon geschrieben, dass das nicht getestet wurde?

Grüße


----------



## Roran (30. August 2006)

Für die, die Probleme mit dem Proxy / Firewall haben sich BLASC zu ziehen,
teste mal diese URL.


BLASC_Setup.exe

Die Datei liegt nicht auf dem FTP Server und kann mit http erreicht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sollten also nicht die Probleme kommen.


----------



## Martin (31. August 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Für die, die Probleme mit dem Proxy / Firewall haben sich BLASC zu ziehen,
> teste mal diese URL.
> BLASC_Setup.exe
> 
> ...



Es geht _nicht_ darum das Setup-Programm zu ziehen, es geht darum mit dem Setup-Programm Blasc zu installieren. Der _Installer_ findet den Weg ins Internet nicht.


----------



## Regnor (31. August 2006)

Servus, ich werde mir das Problem anschauen und versuchen ASAP für euch eine Möglichkeit zu implementieren.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Martin (1. September 2006)

Regnor schrieb:


> Servus, ich werde mir das Problem anschauen und versuchen ASAP für euch eine Möglichkeit zu implementieren.
> 
> Gruß Regnor



Das ist doch mal ein Wort, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast (12. September 2006)

*push*


----------



## Schift (16. September 2006)

Hallo Fans,

ich hatte bis eben auch Probleme mit dem connect/upload meines Profils. Die teilweise erbärmlichen Lösungsvorschläge hätten mir nicht geholfen. Wenn der http/ftp Zugriff auf das Internet trotz Firewall gelingt, ist alles schick. In den Blasc-Einstellungen jedoch, hat es bei mir nur mit der Proxyeinstellung "UserSite" funktioniert.

Also ich hoffe, einem helfen zu können.


----------

